# Custom Rocking R



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you talked to Rocking R? Here is their website: Equitation - Rocking R Saddlery

Maybe see what they have to say and what dealer to contact.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have contacted them but they have not responded yet . but of course they're trying to sell me something I would like to talk to people that have had their product .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pambam (May 9, 2012)

Contact horsesaddleshop.com, they are very helpful and will answer any questions you have

These saddles come highly recommended from many people I know, they are also hard to pick up used so I'm assuming people hang onto them!

I'm looking at one myself too, so hard to get a narrow twist to fit my horse used, at least rocking r will customise them to what you want and need


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a training saddle made by them- I LOVE it. It's 7 years old now and has held up to me beating the crap out of it riding 5+ days a week. Fits most everything I put it on, super comfy, love that it's made in the US


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here are some reviews on them Trail Saddles


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since there are no prices and little info I'm wondering if they are wholesaling these saddles to retailers.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Since there are no prices and little info I'm wondering if they are wholesaling these saddles to retailers.


Yes, Rocking R only sells to Dealers, they still should have returned the call........

.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I LOVED my Rocking R reining saddle. Found it hard to let it go, and was only replaced by a Bob's Custom. They are wonderful saddles, middle of the line price wise. I can only speak about the reiners-and they run about $11-1200 new, I believe. I have no idea how much a custom one might run.

Rocking R also makes some under another brand for some saddlerys who want their "own" brand. IE-Stagecoach West In NY carries Bar J. Made by Rocking R. That was how I found out about them.


----------



## maryalice (Dec 4, 2013)

*yes!*

I absolutely LOVE Rocking R Saddles! I have ridden probably 20+ of their saddles, and they are super comfortable and worth the money. They sell to dealers, but they are very helpful to anyone who wants to call. I have visited their workshop. Very nice people, I would definitely suggest it!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Honey, Hush! Have no fear Rocking R is quality stuff. I would buy one in a second if they made what I want.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I had. Forgotten about this actually because they never did return my call so I never could get any information on them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

lol I am just playing in areas of the forum I have never been in before. Good luck in your hunt, I am only an inbox question away if you need help.


----------

